# Hymer: Fiat v Mercedes



## JimmyBee

Is there much argument for one manufacturer over another?

Logic says you'd plump for the Mercedes but before I rule out the Fiat in my tireless search for the right motorhome I wanted to gauge opinion.

There seems to be far more Fiats on the market than Mercs and if I wasn't narrowing the criteria with this it would be a lot simpler!

Thanks

James


----------



## motormouth

I think the reason for more Fiat's (and Peugeot's for that matter) is probably due to their lack of popularity in the commercial vehicle world. Mercedes vans, trucks, chassis cabs etc are in strong demand and perhaps they don't need the Motorhome business as much as Fiat and Peugeot.


----------



## teemyob

*Fiat*

Hello,

I would go for a New Mercedes over any of the others, budget allowing.

*Adaptive ESP (What a superb safety feature)
*RWD
*Alko Low frame Chassis Available
*Stronger Engines
*Real Automatic Available
*Better Residuals
*Costs almost the same as Fiats on Frankia Base
*Better After Sales
*More options on Base, Factory and retrofit.
*No Juddergate, Scuttlegate etc
*V6 Is a Gem.

If considering a Mercedes make sure you buy a Euro V with the improved gearbox's. Do not be fooled into buying old Stock.

TM


----------



## MorrisMotorhome

I had a Swift Sundance on a Fiat 2.8 jtd. I now have a Hymer on a Mercedes 2.7.

The Fiat was probably a bit more economical and much longer geared. Being front wheel drive it did not have good traction on grass (only happened very rarely for me). I was never very happy with the gear change up to fifth gear.

The mercedes is 5 cylinder and very powerful. It seems quiter and smoother than the Fiat. Being rear wheel drive it has good traction. I understand the Mercedes engine is very robust and reliable.

I am really happy with the Mercedes and for any future van would go for the Mercedes over Fiat


----------



## smick

For me - no contest. I'd rather pay more for the robustness and serious commercial back up from Mercedes than a "Fix it Again Tomorrow".

Smick


----------



## JeanLuc

As the owner of a Merc-based B630, I have to say I am very happy with it. The engine is smooth and powerful and the full-auto gearbox makes driving it a pleasure. It is very solidly built. I think so many more Fiat bases are used because they are cheaper to buy. The premium for a brand-new Merc-based Hymer is substantial.

The continentals seem quite happy with the Fiat base, but I guess they are less likely to use them on wet grass where the FWD would be a problem. Most aires and stellplatz are on hard standing. In the UK, the majority of CS / CL sites are in fields and as we go away all year-round I would not want a FWD Hymer. I think ours has more ground clearance than the Fiat / Alko versions and that can be an advantage on a CS.

The only downside to the Merc chassis is the lack of a double floor if you think that is important. I do not as the standard of winterisation on ours is perfectly good. The fresh water tank is inboard and the waste tank, whilst slung between the rear wheels, is insulated and heated by the Truma, as is the dump-valve housing. We have used our van in temperatures well below freezing with no problems whatsoever.


----------



## JimmyBee

JeanLuc,

Do the Mercedes not have a double floor then? Hmmm.

If I'm spending winter in Northern Europe, a double floor is a necessity.

May have to plump for a Fiat then, even if I wanted a Merc!

Thanks all

James


----------



## pneumatician

*Fiat or Mercedes*

To date we have owned VW, Peugeot and Mercedes Vans.

I preffered the VW over the Peugeot and our current Merc over both of our previous vans. IMHO the build quality on both VW and Merc is much better.

Steve


----------



## delboy0127

Hi

Mercedes Mercedes Mercedes Automatic Automatic Automatic, a totally satisifed customer

Delboy


----------



## JeanLuc

JimmyBee said:


> JeanLuc,
> 
> Do the Mercedes not have a double floor then? Hmmm.
> 
> If I'm spending winter in Northern Europe, a double floor is a necessity.
> 
> May have to plump for a Fiat then, even if I wanted a Merc!
> 
> Thanks all
> 
> James


You don't need a double floor, the Merc-based single floor version is well winterised and all the important bits are insulated / heated. I would not consider a British van with a single floor, but a Hymer is a completely different proposition. A lot of Germans use theirs in the Alps when skiing and I'm sure they would soon shout if the vehicle could not be used in low temperatures.

It may be that the newest Merc Hymers have a double floor - I'm not sure. I know the post 2000 S-class have a double floor at the back (not in the middle) but the B-Starline series does not. Don't forget that the Fiat Hymer does not have a double floor at the front - only rearwards from the point where the Alko chassis is attached. And you have to have a B-Klasse / B-SL model NOT a B Classic / B-CL as they are built on the original Fiat chassis with a single floor. However, they are all well-winterised, whether single or double-floored.

Philip


----------



## teemyob

*Double*



JimmyBee said:


> JeanLuc,
> 
> Do the Mercedes not have a double floor then? Hmmm.
> 
> If I'm spending winter in Northern Europe, a double floor is a necessity.
> 
> May have to plump for a Fiat then, even if I wanted a Merc!
> 
> Thanks all
> 
> James


We are on our second Mercedes and both have Double floor

Eura Mobil Mercedes Sprinter 2002 416CDi
Frankia 518CDi 2007

TM


----------



## mangolover

*Double floor RWD...*

How is the propshaft accommodated?

Thanks

John


----------



## smick

Double floors are above the chassis, so propshaft isn't affected.


----------



## teemyob

*Double*



smick said:


> Double floors are above the chassis, so propshaft isn't affected.


With the exception of Mercedes Alko Chassis where there is a transmission tunnel for the propshaft. Double floor goes around the sides.

TM


----------



## mexx

I don't yet own a MH - see my newbie posts - but I'm now VERY confused when you say that front wheel drive poses more problems on wet grass, because I've always bought front wheel drive cars/estates etc. precisely because they have better traction on wet & steep surfaces.

Can anyone explain this anomaly to me please.


----------



## androidGB

On a car most of the weight is over the front axle, or evenly distributed, on a motorhome most of the weight is over the rear axle.


Andrew


----------



## 96299

My next van will be on a Merc for sure. I wont be going anywhere near a fiart ever again.

steve


----------



## Brock

Even top of the range models such as Carthago and Niesmann & Bischoff use Fiats. Fiats provide an acceptable compromise between performance and price which is why most converters throughout Europe use them. Fiats are excellent if you want to remain within 3.5t.

Mercs are so much better but do you really need to go to that extreme given your motorhome mileage?

The new Fiats have had their problems but Mercs are not without sin.

If money was not a problem, I'd buy a Merc providing I could cope with the track - is it still narrower than the Fiat and thus has more of the body overhang at the side - and I could cope with the ride - is it still springy and prone to body roll?

If money was a bit of an issue and I wanted to go over 3.5t, I'd go for an Iveco for the heavy duty underpinnings and transmission. Motorhomes up to 6.5t now tend to be built on the excellent Iveco. Otherwise Fiat - excellent motorhome chassis with an Alko - or Ford, not bad and much easier to get serviced.


----------



## richardjames

Another plus for the Merc is that the timing is chain driven


----------



## viator

richardjames said:


> Another plus for the Merc is that the timing is chain driven


The X250 160 3 litre Fiat timing is also chain driven.
viator


----------



## rowley

I have had several Sevel based motorhomes and my last two cars have been Fiats. In all the miles that I have done, the only fault that I have suffered has been a faulty headlight stalk on the Doblo. So they are not that bad. I really enjoy driving my X250 and cannot find fault with it. It is also proving to be very economical.


----------



## CliveMott

The 3 litre Fiat engine is actually an Iveco. Nice solid poky job. Link this to a rear axle and you have an acceptable base vehicle. Today used for Hymer Liner, Niesmann Flair, Cathargo, Concorde all of which have double floors and rear wheel drive.

But the Mercs are generally a level of engineering better in many respects. More cylinders, "proper" automatic gearbox, a dream to drive and no history of regular problems and a world wide support network beyond reproach. But it all comes at a price.

Fiats / Peugeot now seem to have sorted the reversing and water ingress problems out so I guess they will now change the model and get a different load of new problems. Oh and the previous Fiat/Peugeots had that 5th gear problem remember. But they are all front wheel drive.
Its your money, but if you want to go Fiat now is the time to do it.

But I made my choice twice now and for the same base vehicle.
C.


----------



## teemyob

*Mercedes Ride*

I did consider an Iveco but found the 3.0 very noisy, especially on A Class.

The Mercedes, which I am a big fan of.....

Has a very Smooth V6 Engine (some people cannot believe it is actually a diesel)
Low chassis
Smooth ride
Wider track than the previous generation EuroSprinter
Very comfortable to drive and powerful
Rear wheel drive

The Sprinter is also Available with ALKO Low Frame Chassis.

Why people so often say lines along "if I could afford a Merc, I would" Need to look around, do some more research and maybe be suprised.

New, Frankia is almost the same price for Merc or Fiat
Nearly New/Used, Some Unpopular Converter brands are similar priced to Fiats/Ford/Renault.

If you factor in the re-salability of Mercedes and Prices. The running costs are lower. Add the Enjoyment factor and reliability and the Merc is a winner.

TM


----------



## trek

Hi Teemyob

take a look at the photo which is scanned from the current Frankia brochure 

the Merc on the right hand side has a tag axle !

Trek


----------



## teemyob

*tag axle*

Hello trek,

I know there are two Mercedes Alko Low frame chassis available, a newer one has just been added with bigger payload. Both are single rear axle mind.

Not aware of a tag axle, maybe it is the QuattroTag I dreamed up!

Then all we would need is the 4x4 Sprinter to make a 6x6!

TM


----------



## teemyob

*Fiacedes*



trek said:


> Hi Teemyob
> 
> take a look at the photo which is scanned from the current Frankia brochure
> 
> the Merc on the right hand side has a tag axle !
> 
> Trek


AHA!

I have found one, it is a Fiacedes !

Exclusive

Frankia have put the Mercedes Face to a Fiat Chassis.


----------



## trek

nice try TM but you haven't convinced me that its not a Merc

look at the low profile Sprinter in the middle of the frankia brochure picture that I previously posted

if you look carefully you will see the Alko chassis under the van and the rear suspension - this also appears under the 6 wheel tag which suggest to me that it is a Sprinter on an Alko chassis with a tag non driven axle at the rear 

?


----------



## teemyob

*Frankia*

I have sent an Enquiry to Frankia

TM


----------



## teemyob

*Reply*

Read all about it here!


----------



## captainjc

Get my new camper march 2012, and yes it is my third merc based, sorry my opion only, don.t like fiat. john


----------



## captainjc

get my new hymer 680 starline soon merc of course,WITH DOUBLE FLOOR. JOHN


----------



## bobbydog

just testing


----------

